# Some Recent Positive Feedback for the IBS Audio Program 100



## cookies4marilyn

For more information on this program - read the pinned/featured threads at the top - here are some encouraging stories - check out http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk for more information - or call 877-898-2539 and leave a good time to get back to you if you wish to speak with someone - Be encouraged ~ January 18, 2009 From Lynn/osbo54 in Conowingo, MD on .. Hi Marilyn, Just a quick update. I am only on day 16 and there has been a remarkable change. It is hard to explain (you probably know), but I don't give IBS much thought anymore. If I do start to feel uneasy, it passes quickly. I don't know why my mind is OK with it anymore, but it is. I have started to focus on the majority of my day, instead of the small part IBS may or may not play in my day. Something I have come to realize is that (at least for me), IBS is not about food, but about my mental/emotional state. I have been eating pretty much whatever I want. I cannot wait to see how I feel on day 100. Listening to the CDs is a highlight of my day, and I look forward to it. I will check back again after about day 50. I hope to continue to progress to wellness. Thanks to you and Mike for the service that you offer. Bless you! - Lynn______________________________________________________________________________________January 16th, 2009 From Carol Fraser, Scotland.Dear Mike,I would just like to thank you so much for your Hypnotherapy IBS audio CD it has changed my life so much that it is unbelievable! I was diagnosed with IBS just about a year ago now and thought my world had come to a stand still, it affected my life so much that I sank into a depression because of all the symptoms I was having and nothing seemed to work for me, I tired everything, and then I found Heather Van Vorous' website on IBS and then things started to get better, I bought all of the products on this website and wasn't very sure about your CD so I left it for a while. I read a few comments made by people about your programme and decided just after the festive holiday that I would buy it "just to see" and I swear it's the best move I ever made.My life is virtually back to "normal" before I suffered from IBS, I lost so much weight because I have the diarrhoea predominant IBS and was always "visiting the loo" was scared to eat anything because I felt no matter what it was it just did not agree with me, I stopped going out socially and basically I was miserable, was snapping everyone's head's off and was not a nice person to be around, all because I felt so ill all the time. You saved my life Mike and I really do mean that when I say it, I'm sleeping better, eating better, and looking better, and feel absolutely wonderful, all because of your CD. I look forward to listening to the CD every night and I love the sound of your voice, you have a very caring and understanding voice and it's because you care about people who suffer from IBS and you know that we do really suffer and know that there basically is no solution to the symptoms from a medical point of view! I find myself not thinking about IBS so much now, I wake in the morning and it does not cross my mind as to how long its going to be before I'm sitting in the loo with the horrible pains in my tummy and the diarrhoea, I do find though that when I do have a pain (which isn't that often now compared to maybe three, four times a week) it leaves within 15-20 minutes of visiting the loo, its amazing I just cant say it enough to you. You're an angel in disguise as far as im concerned and I would recommend hypnotherapy to everyone I know who has IBS, I'm going to make a point of going back to my GP and asking her to recommend hypnotherapy to all her IBS sufferers, if she hasn't already done so (which I doubt very much because she didn't recommend it to me!).Thank you so much Mike and all the best to you and your family. Kindest regards, Carol Fraser______________________________________________________________________________________January 5, 2009 Additional Update From Kansas EducatorI don't think you'll be sorry at all that you're giving it a try. I am past the midpoint of the program and greatly improved. I have gone from chronic daily discomfort, pain and bloating with my IBS-C to just the occasional problem that is very short lived. It was the best money I've spent in a long time.______________________________________________________________________________________December 30, 2008 Additional Post From KittyKat in MinnesotaIf you would have asked me 10 years ago, I would have had a negative answer. But, things have changed and you can have a normal life. After many years of feeling like there were no options available to me, I hit rock bottom. I have been under a doctor's care for a few years and the addition of a medication and some dietary changes have helped. One of the biggest differences that happened for me was Mike's CDs (home hypnotherapy). If you haven't looked into it - I would definitely encourage it. I didn't have much hope when I bought them and was pretty sure that my mind issues would never go away with the anxiety and stuff. It changed me a lot - for the better. I had been working part time from home and felt that I would never be able to enter the "working world" full time. About a year ago, I went FT. Do I have my bad days and weeks? Absolutely. Do I still feel the need to do a check for the bathroom when I go somewhere? Sure. But, I don't feel the anxiety that I once did and feel like I can actually function somewhat normally again - but, it is a new normal. I guess that was one of the defining moments for me in that I may never be the same as I was 20 years ago, but a new normal can work as well. ______________________________________________________________________________________December 6, 2008 From Kansas Educator on IBSGroup I started the IBS 100 30 days ago and have done it faithfully according to schedule. It is wonderfully relaxing and I look forward to doing it every day -- it doesn't seem like a chore at all! Best of all, I am seeing substantial less pain with my IBS-C in only 30 days. I got through Thanksgiving with very little difficulty and have been regular every day. I'm even finding that I can "cheat" just a bit with foods that were setting things off badly before. If it's working this well after 30 days, I can't wait until I have used it for the entire 100! Thanks Mike for giving me my life and joy back so quickly! ______________________________________________________________________________________November 30, 2008 From Rogue from Ottawa Canada on ..I will be purchasing it (the Anxiety Program) once I'm done with my second round of the IBS one. I had great progress with the first round that I thought it could not hurt to do it again. I think the anxiety one could also help me as I'm sure even though it's not related to my IBS, I'm sure it has caused some, if not most of my attacks from the stress of my anxieties.I also noticed that he has one to help stop smoking...I'm really interested with this one as well .... I really want to nip this habit in the butt. I have yet to have success with other methods. Thank you ______________________________________________________________________________________November 18, 2008 From Jean R. Bayard in California"I treasure my IBS Audio Program 100, it worked and I am clear of IBS. I now use it as needed for "Inner Being Stress" - I'm using it to help me with everything in my life! I am ordering another copy for a friend."____________________________________________________________________________________November 18, 2008 Rated 4 stars from "Always Searching" on Amazon Relaxing and Soothing - &#8230; I would like to say that this is worth the money for the relaxing feeling it produces, and since stress exacerbates IBS, it is bound to help&#8230; Invariably, if I do this at night, I fall asleep every time... it is that relaxing. NICE! &#8230; Sometimes I can even feel my stomach muscles un-tightening... worth it just for that! Good luck to you all - I know how hard it is and I feel for you. _______________________________________________________________________________November 2008 From Mary C., North CarolinaI have tried your self hypnosis product and I cannot believe the difference it has made in my life. Though it is a 100 day series, I got relief within the first few weeks. The IBS Audio Program 100 taught me how to actually stop the thought process of IBS and diarrhea. I should have realized long ago, as your website says "there is no magical pill or diet that cures IBS. You must address the emotional aspects of IBS or you will be a 30 plus year sufferer like I was." Over three decades of going to doctors, taking medications and undergoing invasive procedures did very little for me. In retrospect, that should have been so obvious to me. After suffering for over 30 years, I can finally go on long walks and enjoy the beach. I had earlier tried some of the other cheaper IBS CD products on the market, but I should have remembered the old axiom, you get what you pay for, they did not touch my IBS problem. The cost of your product is minimal compared to my RX medications, and unlike the others, IT WORKS! After having this problem for close to 40 years, I now consider myself about 90% better, with no more medications. Committing myself to your product and 100 days of your gut specific hypnosis was the best decision I ever made. You directly address the IBS thought process and break the connection between the mind and the gut. Thank you for giving me my life back. I almost forgot what it felt like to be happy and worry free. Also, thanks to your product, I sleep better then ever and I am now brimming with confidence and I can think so much clearer since my mind is no longer cluttered with IBS worries. The side benefits were worth it all by themselves. Thank you again for saving me. I do hope you can help so many others before they waste 30 plus years of their lives like I did. ________________________________________________________________________________October 14, 2008 From Peggy Saindon in Seymour, Wisconsin in Heather's IBS NewsNever Too Late! Dear Heather,I have a success story to report.I have lived with IBS-Constipation for many of my 59 years. I never knew what it was until my sister referred me to your book and website. It's never too late to get well! I was going through a time of extreme highs and lows which included the death of a long time friend, the birth of two grandsons, my son's wedding, the emergency hospitalization of two daughters, a daughter going off to college, and more. I was emotionally and physically spent.I began to have terrible bouts of IBS-C. The pain was unmitigating. I saw an MD and he put me through all the recommended tests, prescribed medication and finally diagnosed me with IBS. But there was little improvement. I began losing weight; the weight loss precipitated insomnia. Then came the panic attacks. I was a physical and psychological mess. That's when my sister directed me to your work. I changed my diet; took my emotional troubles to a Psychiatric Nurse Practitioner who understood the body/mind connection. For Christmas 2007, my husband gave me the Hypnotherapy CDs by Michael Mahoney and Heather's Tummy Fiber. I listened to the CDs as directed. I obtained the Peppermint Tummy Tamer capsules from a local health food store and drank Peppermint Tummy Tea constantly. In three months, I was a new person. I have re-gained the lost weight. The insomnia is gone. I hear myself laughing again. I seldom worry about what I am eating because I have learned to follow Heather's dietary precautions. As an additional benefit, my 18 year old daughter (who had been diagnosed with serious depression) began the hypnotherapy. Although the CDs are IBS-specific, my daughter merely replaced the words "IBS" with her own particular problem and amazingly she derived as much relief from her depression as I had from the IBS symptoms. Words seem such a small way to thank you for all of your research and labors of love but I offer them anyway. I hope your work will reach the millions of people who are in need of relief from IBS. I encourage anyone who is wondering whether they can be helped or not to invest in the hypnotherapy program and Heather's wonderful products. Take your life back! You are most welcome to use my comments. I cannot thank you enough for helping to give me my life back. And, I am not exaggerating. It was a difficult journey but worth the efforts. Sincerely,Peggy SaindonSeymour, Wisconsin_____________________________________________________________________________________August 22, 2008 From J. G. in Encinitas, California"The IBS Audio Program was so fabulous and made such a difference in my life." ______________________________________________________________________________________August 7, 2008 From D.H. in Plantation, FLThe IBS Audio Program 100® is absolutely incredible. I have referred others to it, and I am so pleased and thrilled with how the program has helped my IBS and my sleep through the repetition of letting go and the acknowledgment of feelings. I continue to listen to the sessions for the relaxation and restful sleep.______________________________________________________________________________________August 1, 2008 From Dragonfly in Canada on Help For IBS I listened last night to the second session. I was looking forward to it. Wanting to move forward with the program.I even managed to stay awake for the whole thing. I really loved this session. Part way through a feeling of total calm came over me and the feeling I received was...hope.I felt something very powerful. The closest I can explain it is that feeling when you walk into an old church. One that has seen hundreds of years. The silence and tranquility of the old building fills you with awe. You feel peaceful. I felt for the first time in a really long time....hope.Things will get better. Things aren't that bad. Life will be normal again. I will make that happen. Not by myself but with the help of these tapes and the wonderful people on these boards.The feeling has stayed with me all day. For the first time in a month I went to my kids baseball game and I was OK. went to the cemetery for a few minutes and I was ok. Today I feel good. When I feel those negative thoughts creep up, I remember&#8230;hope.I've never felt like there was a way out and now I do. Thank you Michael. Thank you. ___________


----------



## cookies4marilyn




----------



## Datadude

Unfortunately, I followed this program as directed, but it did nothing to help my IBS. =( I'm glad it's been able to help so many other people, though.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

For some people, like myself, several rounds may be necessary - it is not a cure, and true, does not work for everybody. But I did not see relief until after my third round, so if you have completed the program two or more times, then, yes, sadyly, this may not be the way forward for you. But as with all treatment methods - not all meds, supplements, diets, etc. work for everyone, and this is no different, except for the fact, that most folks use it as a last resort, after all else fails, and find that for the majority of folks, it does help. I am so sorry the program did not work for you - I do hope you find your journey to feeling better. Thankfully, we do have many people who share their improvement to encourage others. I wish you well.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

January 28, 2009 From Cindy Campbell in VirginiaThe IBS Audio Program 100 helped me tremendously; I hardly have any IBS now. I recommend it to everyone I talk to. It is worth every single penny.


----------



## cookies4marilyn




----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi everyone, Im new to this site and i just have to share with people on here who suffer with IBS, i have suffered with it for over a year now and had tried everything from peppermint tea to prescribed medication from my gp, nothing seemed to work for me. I changed my diet completely and it helped but was still getting flare ups of the IBS, (the IBS i have is diarrhoea predominant). I sometimes use to pass out with the pain that i got from it and it got to the point that i was scared to eat anything, so ended up lossing quite a bit of weight, (which i needed to do anyway) but wouldnt recommend this type of diet to people lol. I was trawling the internet and stubbled across Heather Van Vorous website and found her to be marvellous in her management of IBS, she has suffered from this horrible syndrome from a very early age and because of not getting any satisfaction from doctors etc she decided to take actions into her own hands and start the website. Anyone who suffers from IBS should go to her website and read about her and the many different things that she has for releving the symptoms of IBS. Through this website i also came across the hypnosis CD by Mike Mahoney, what a wonderful thing i have found, this is a 100 day programme for IBS suffers and i swear to you i have never looked back, my symptoms have literally gone! if i have a flare up its gone within a matter of two hours. This man is amazing and i would recommend this hypnotherapy CD to all IBS suffers. If you have not already done so then please try hypnotherapy! Carole xhttp://www.netdoctor.co.uk/interactive/dis...=40720&f=23


----------



## tired of ibs-d

I joined this site when I ordered the IBS Audio Program 100. I wanted to really give the listening a chance so, as others usually post a week into the program or when they first ordered it... I decided to wait. I've suffered from IBS-D since 1999 or 2000, some weeks daily, others a few times a week. I'm a male living in Ontario, Canada.. nearing the age of 40.I was at my wits end with IBS-D (as my username states) ... there was the prospect of a new job that would require travel on the horizon. Since, the job hasn't panned out.. but I got the program anyway.... I was just plain exhausted from this horrible syndrome. (to me, 'syndrome' is in my head).I am currently on day 85.I have seen some improvement. Specifically, by day 27 which is the first 'rating' that you compare when you first start the program. I would say in general by day 27 I had improved by nearly 50%. Initially, that was a pretty large change in my mind. Don't misunderstand, the program doesn't magically make it all go away, it's still there. It merely talks to your subconcious and helps your mind better deal with the anxiety and such that the IBS brings.So far, I still have instances of IBS-D ... just not as many. I'm okay with that. To me, it was worth the money, anything less is an improvement.Now, at day 85.. from the start of the program I'd estimate I'm improved around 75% ... I will continue to use the recordings even after day 100.It's better controlled, I've had instances that I have still had to make an urgent stop and use a washroom. I've also had times I'd forgotten about... times that I have had the anxiety and bubbling in my stomach and it has passed.... I didn't need to stop. I almost forgot what that was like.I'll continue to update my program/progress here on this site.Thanks


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Thank you so much for your encouraging story - it will help others! I wish you continued success on the journey to feeling better!Here is another encouraging email Mike received recently - March 27, 2009 Email to Healthy Audio office from AJR, Houston, TexasMr. Mahoney, please accept this note as my deepest thanks for your IBS 100 program. I am now 70 years of age and in excellent health. I have however been dealing with IBS for about 5 years now, and I am convinced it has been caused by stress and anxiety. In addition, when I have had frequent bouts with bloating etc. my heart would go into atrial fibrillation, which my electrophysiologist attributes to the vegas nerve activity. Early in my course with IBS my physician put me on Lexapro, which I stopped because it gave me nightmares. More recently I was on Zoloft, with the same problem, although it was not as bad. Since taking your IBS 100 program, I have been off the Zoloft for over 2 months and feel really well again. I do watch my diet, but for the most part I consider the program a real Godsend. Your hard work and dedication have worked wonders for me.For that I am deeply grateful and I wish there was yet another way to express my gratitude. I am also interested in your course for managing stress and anxiety and will be ordering that today. Again, thank you for your work.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

A few more encouragers - It is such a blessing that folks have voluntarily shared their progress so that others can be hopeful ~April 8, 2009 From SJF Wilts. EnglandDear Healthy Audio,I want to get a message to Michael about his IBS Audio Program 100. I have to say this is just the best thing I have done. Your voice is soothing and your understanding of IBS and how it made me feel was amazing. I am a new fan, and have told literally all my family, friends and workmates about you. I have been asked so many times about how it works, and I have to say I simply don’t know, there is nothing I had to do but listen to you. One thing I do tell people though is that you bring a special understanding and gentleness through your program, it often felt as if you were literally guiding me by the hand through those troublesome times, and I am so grateful to you for it. All that was nearly 12 months ago, and now I am so different and alive and enjoying life. I know you have heard it before from many people, but I wanted to add my voice to praising your work. So from the bottom of my heart, thank you. Thank you so so much for your work and dedication. ____________________________________________________________________________________April 22, 2009 Update From Erica in New York on ..I've been finished with the program for a week and a half. I still listen to session 5 every few days (It helps clear my head and I sleep more soundly).My IBS-D has improved dramatically!I had a week and half off from work last week with no IBS symptoms. I went back to work on Monday expecting very severe D, but to my surprise None! I went once (formed) Mon, Tues, and today. Usually I'm very stressed about going to work thus the D.Highly recommend the CDs!! April 6, 2009 From Erica in New York on ..I'm almost done with the 100 day program, around day 90.It has taken some time to realize that my symptoms have improved. I'm not completely free of IBS, still have some cramping and nausea occasionally. BUT, my D has subsided significantly! And I'm back to eating somewhat freely on the weekends with not much consequence.I no longer have to stop on the way to work to use the bathroom and in general I go maybe 1-3 times in the am compared to 4-8 times.I would say my improvement was VERY gradual, I didn't see it happen right away. so keep at it!! Good luck! - Erica - IBS-D March 13, 2009 Update from LynnI feel the CD's are great! I am so much better with all of my symptoms. I may experience a setback maybe once every month and that is it, and the good part is I don't stress about it. Compare that to 2-3 times per week, 2-3 weeks per month. When I say setback it is nothing like I used to experience, with 15 trips to the bathroom before I could leave the house. I am one of the IBSers that has no pain. I do not experience cramps, but I do get uncomfortable at times with the gas/bloating and the more predominate C than D. Sometimes I would get colicky type pains in my upper abdomen, especially if I use Imodium, so I try to steer clear of that. I am firmly convinced that my is 99% emotional/mental/stress related. I have been eating pretty much what I want, within my own set of guidelines. I eat for health, so I keep it clean. I am going to repeat the CD's once I get through them. You need to wait about 2 months, but that's OK, because I am going to order Mike's anxiety CD's, and use those in the interim. Lynn______________________________________________________________________________________March 06th 2009 Email to Office from O.G Canada.Hello, just wanted to let you know that I purchased your IBS program and it changed my life. Thank you so much, and God bless!Please keep me posted for the release of the Confidence & Self Esteem CD. Thanks again!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Some additional encouragement - June 12, 2009 From Cape Girardeau, MOI purchased and used this 4 CD audio program to help me through recurring pain and discomfort in my midsection that the doctor diagnosed as Irritable Bowel Syndrome. This was a 4-5 years ago. It helped me get my mind straight and get through that period and I held onto it in case I needed it with another bout of the problem. So far so good&#8230;_____________________________________________________________________________________June 1, 2009 - Letter received at Michael's PracticeMr Mahoney,I have suffered with IBS for many years and I'm pretty sure I have tried everything that was ever suggested for relief. I spent nights searching the internet to find any different solutions to try. I tried diets, supplements, even crazier diets, lots of different medication, but nothing seemed to work for very long. I had limited my social life to nearly noting, as I was too afraid to go to far from home. My husband was always mad or disappointed in me because I wouldn't participate in any outside interests.Finally, one night while I was searching the internet, I was on the site 'ibsgroup.org' and one entry started with the words - "If you have tried everything else with no relief, you have to try this". I read on and the woman described your IBS Audio Program 100. I went to the site, read all the information, then checked out your site and learned about you and your qualifications. I ordered the program and followed it faithfully. I began to see positive results after two sessions. I have completed your program and have never felt better. I can not express to you the gratitude I feel for you giving me back my life. Your audio tapes (CDs) helped me in all areas of my life, but it is such a great feeling to be amongst the "living" again. I can enjoy some of the food that I had given up and have no fear of eating out or attending social gatherings. I was even able to give up some of the medication that I had been taking for the stomach pain. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!. My next problem is that now that I can eat almost anything, I am gaining weight. Do you have an audio program for that, also?Again, the words "thank you" do not come near encompassing the gratitude I feel for the relief you have given me. THANK YOU!!!Patty Pontiac IL ______________________________________________________________________________________May 26, 2009 From Ann on MyIrritableBowelSyndrome.com&#8230; I tried them (the IBS Audio Program CDs) last year and found them to be very helpful. It helped relieve my anxiety and in turn relieved my symptoms. I highly recommend them.Ann______________________________________________________________________________________May 4, 2009 From Dailystrength Success Story Hi everyone, I used to have IBS and now I no longer suffer from it. I used to never be able to leave my house, was scared to have a job or go on holiday etc....It really does ruin your life. I suffered for 5 years from it but have now been free of it for a year and a half. It used to control my life but now I don't even think about it ever! I don't know if anyone has heard of it but I used the IBS Audio Program 100 as part of my treatment. I think it was really good and I would recommend it. I think it's worth it.______________________________________________________________________________________May 19, 2009 Excerpt from letter on Heather's IBS Newsletter from South AfricaImproved Beyond All Recognition! Dear Heather, Although I live in South Africa, I use the Tummy Tamers peppermint oil caps&#8230; In fact, I use far fewer of them now, as I have improved beyond all recognition compared to how I was just a few years ago. I am sure using the IBS hypnosis program made a huge difference too, so thank you for giving me back my life&#8230;.Kind regards,Val Waters


----------



## cookies4marilyn

bumping up some positives for some folks to take a peek at...


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Some More Recent Encouragement!!!October 30, 2009 From Fort Collins, ColoradoThe IBS Audio Program 100® is truly incredible-- it absolutely changed my life. Don't take my word for it, though-- check out the reviews&#8230; I personally have nothing bad to say about this program. It's calm, it's soothing, and it works. Seriously.______________________________________________________________________________________October 19, 2009 From Laura B Cheshire England Regarding the Anxiety ProgrammeHi Mike, Just wanted to say thanks for the anxiety programme I am really enjoying it and find I can really relate to all the things you say! Although not yet finished it I thought I would send an update. I found the resource libraries very good and explanations you give are an excellent description of the way it sometimes feels! Basically it feels as though the whole programme was written for me personally! When I get my dizzy spells I just think to myself its only anxiety its just a thought! I have made some positive progress feeling a lot more confidant.On the whole I am feeling pretty good still have bad days but they are just that days as opposed to weeks. Thanks again ~Laura B Cheshire England______________________________________________________________________________________September 25, 2009 From Diane L. Oconnor, Richton Park, IL - FIVE Stars - Amazon ReviewI haven't completed this 100 day course yet but I have been enjoying it. I'm more aware of when I tense up which makes it possible for me to calm down sooner and relax the muscles in my stomach. ______________________________________________________________________________________September 10, 2009 From Patricia R. from GeorgiaFour months have gone by since I have ordered and completed Michael Mahoney's IBS CD's, and I have not had an attack since! I am thrilled and sometimes still cannot believe this wonderful success. I really miss the relaxation of listening to the CD's, and so after researching found that Michael has other CD's for various situations and am eagerly awaiting my newly ordered CD set. I can not recommend the IBS set enough. Thank you, Michael!! ______________________________________________________________________________________August 11. 2009 From CM Bickel on ..: PLEASE stick with the hypnosis CD's...they are a godsend. Having IBS-D for 19 years, they helped me&#8230;, more than anything ever! Thanks forever&#8230;!!! CMB ______________________________________________________________________________________August 10, 2009 From Gerikat on ..:It is great, great, great!!!!! I cannot say enough good things about the (IBS Audio) program. No, you don't listen every night...there are breaks. If you miss a night, you go back to the day before and pick up where you left off. Michael Mahoney is a godsend. All of the instructions come with the CD's&#8230; Good Luck! ______________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## cookies4marilyn

November 19, 2009 Success - From Lynn on ..ear Marilyn,My life has done a 360 since doing Mike's tapes. I have gone through the program 3 times, and I am 100% IBS free. I know some would say this is not possible and would say you are symptom-free, stable, etc., but I choose to say IBS free, and it feels good.Mike's tapes were the bulk of my healing, but I also tweaked my hormones. I saw a naturopathic physician, who found I had nil Progesterone. After supplementing with natural (BHRT) cream, that was just the icing on the cake for me.For those that say hypnosis does not work for them, who do a hit or miss of the program, or stop and start it and then say it does not work, I am here to say it does. You have to stay focused and commit to the program, follow the schedule, and realize it does not happen overnight. Sometimes, as in my case, you may have to go through the program several times. Don't give up too quickly.Today, IBS is the farthest thing from my mind. I eat what I want, go wherever I want, and travel with my occupation. I am a new person, mostly due to Mike's tremendous contribution to this condition.Please express my deepest thanks to him. I might check back in, in another 6 months. Lynn _________________________________________________________________________________________November 11, 2009 Ms M.E.S ~ PA I used the IBS Audio Program 100 CDs and loved them!!______________________________________________________________________________________November 09, 2009 Mr D.A N. Sheilds N.E England. Hand written letter to Michael at his practice.On 30 March 2006, I purchased the IBS 100 CD set & consider myself to be effectively cured of this condition thanks to your CD set ... Thank you Michael!______________________________________________________________________________________November 4, 2009 Soothing - From Sofia on AmazonI've been using the (IBS) program for three weeks now, just before I go to bed. I've found the sessions very soothing--so much so that I have been unable to stay awake all the way through (on average, about 30 min). Per author, this is okay as your subconscious mind continues to take in the info. My IBS is very mild, so it is hard to comment on how the program has affected my symptoms. However, I generally feel less tense and am able to fall asleep easily and stay asleep, something that was a challenge for me off and on for quite some time.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Some more updates for feedback~April 26, 2010 From Meimei in Valparaiso, IN If you have IBS you know how debilitating it can be, and this complete 4 audio cd set gives natural relief that unlocks the power of your mind. This plan was developed after years of clinical research and experience by a leading specialist in clinical hypnotherapy. When drugs and diet have not solved your IBS troubles, it is time to give self-hypnotherapy a try. It worked for me!!! _________________________________________________________________April 24, 2010 Excerpts From Jillywindy It's hard to meditate when your mind keeps wandering back to the pain that you're feeling. The Hypno 100 programme is like a guided meditation specifically for IBS. Really great for reducing anxiety... I am doing the hypnosis and can highly recommend it. I'm nearing the end of the programme and my symptoms have been gradually reducing as I go. Last week was the best week I've had for 6 months (since I got IBS). But, of course, I have been trying other remedies so who knows. Many people maintain that it did the trick for them. It takes 100 days to complete the programme and some people do it a few times so it's no quick fix. It's enjoyable, very relaxing and good for your self-esteem. I downloaded it directly onto my computer. _________________________________________________________________April 21, 2010 Excerpt from Lisa on .. - Stable since July 2007I HAVE stabilized. I'm not cured; there is no cure. But I've learned what I need to do to control my symptoms and lead a semi-normal life. You probably don't want to hear this but the hypno program is what did it for me. I completed the entire thing three times. THREE. Each time I saw a little more improvement. Do what you want with that information, but I swear that's what made the biggest difference. I would encourage you to give that an honest try before throwing in the towel.__________________________________________________________________ March 17, 2010 Email to Healthy Audio From J.Fallon UKDear Healthy Audio, Can you please pass this email to Micheal Mahony. I had been suffering with IBS for the longest time, when my daughter purchased the IBS Audio Program 100 for me. I was sceptical but she paid for it so I owed it to her, and myself to give it a try. And what a powerful message this is. I could hardly believe it within the first week I was seeing changes and feeling better, I think I did after the first few days (that introduction is just so amazing) but I thought it may have just been me hoping it. Within a month I felt brilliant, by the end of the program it was such a relief to know I could feel so much better. I finished the program 10 months ago, and I have never looked back. I found the content was excellent and the listening schedule was so easy to follow, and yet it kept me on track and it made so much sense too. So Micheal and all your team, thank you so much, from a very genuine and grateful user THANK YOU ___________________________________________________________________________February 12, 2010 From onyx in CaliforniaThe only other thing that seemed to help me is doing the IBS Audio 100 self-hypnosis program (actually I only got through half of it, but I'm going to try again soon.) I still have the problem of the "time on the toilet", but it's more limited now. Instead of going 10 times I might only go 3-4 times, I don't spend hours and hours like I used to, the cramps are less frequent. ___________________________________________________________________________March 10, 2010 From Elly Rothbard, The Villages, FloridaDear Michael, I hope you do not mind the informal way I am addressing you. It would seem strange to be formal with a person who has spoken to me every day for one hundred and seventy days. Yes, I am still listening to your program even though I feel I have recovered from IBS; I believe that all the symptoms were gone by the time I completed one hundred and twenty sessions. I thank you for what you have done for me! After three years of being on a very strict diet from Heather Van Vorous' book," Eating For IBS", I decided to take Heather's advice and I ordered your program through her website. At first, I didn't think you developed the program for someone like me because there were many things that you said that didn't seem to apply to my situation. I called Heather's office and I was told not to worry about everything that was said on the CDs because you were addressing my subconscious and that would not always make sense to my conscious mind. It was explained to me that you had to cover a wide range of people who were suffering with different problems that caused their IBS. Then I was concerned about the fact that I wasn't feeling any different when your session began with you saying that I must be feeling different by this time. Now it was time to call the number on your program cover and ask more questions. I was lucky enough to reach Marilyn. Marilyn put everything into prospective when she told me her story. I stopped worrying about failing when I reach one hundred sessions. Marilyn also made me aware that by keeping to a restrictive diet, I may have been reinforcing the IBS. I began to realize that the stress of wanting to get rid of my problem was actually causing the IBS to stay with me. Now, when I listen to your program it all make so much more sense. It reminds me of how I understand the beginning of a novel after finishing the book and rereading the beginning! I can eat most things now but I still am afraid to try milk products because I don't know if I am lactose intolerant.. The IBS started with problems with yogurt and soft cheeses. However, in a month or so I will try milk products because I really think my reaction to them in the part was the IBS. I am planning to get in touch with the health editor of our local paper to share my wonderful experience with your treatment with others in my community who may have the same problem. The reaction of all my friends and family is heartwarming. Everyone wants to know if you have a program for every other problem imaginable! Thank you, thank you, Elly Rothbard___________________________________________________________________________February 9, 2010 From SamI used the IBS audio program 100 and just completed the 100th day a week ago. That program is wonderful and really helped me a lot. Even after completing 100 days, I listen to my favorite tracks.As I like the IBS audio program, I am also planning to buy & use the Confidence & Self Esteem program by Michael Mahoney.___________________________________________________________________________January 6, 2010 From Shoreham, NY:As a former sufferer of IBS, I consider myself stable now after having followed this100-day program, even though I often fell asleep while listening to the hypnotherapy CDs. If you or someone you know suffers with IBS, please take the time to visit this website, view results of the program, and read users' comments and reviews. This is a highly effective treatment for IBS with no risks or side-effects like conventional drugs. ---------------March 17, 2010 Email to Healthy Audio From J.Fallon UKDear Healthy Audio,Can you please pass this email to Micheal Mahoney. I had been suffering with IBS for the longest time, when my daughter purchased the IBS Audio Program 100 for me. I was sceptical but she paid for it so I owed it to her, and myself to give it a try. And what a powerful message this is. I could hardly believe it within the first week I was seeing changes and feeling better, I think I did after the first few days (that introduction is just so amazing) but I thought it may have just been me hoping it. Within a month I felt brilliant, by the end of the program it was such a relief to know I could feel so much better. I finished the program 10 months ago, and I have never looked back. I found the content was excellent and the listening schedule was so easy to follow, and yet it kept me on track and it made so much sense too.So Micheal and all your team, thank you so much, from a very genuine and grateful user THANK YOU----------------------February 12, 2010 From onyx in CaliforniaThe only other thing that seemed to help me is doing the IBS Audio 100 self-hypnosis program (actually I only got through half of it, but I'm going to try again soon.) I still have the problem of the "time on the toilet", but it's more limited now. Instead of going 10 times I might only go 3-4 times, I don't spend hours and hours like I used to, the cramps are less frequent.___________________________________________________________________________February 9, 2010 From SamI used the IBS audio program 100 and just completed the 100th day a week ago. That program is wonderful and really helped me a lot. Even after completing 100 days, I listen to my favorite tracks.As I like the IBS audio program, I am also planning to buy & use the Confidence & Self Esteem program by Michael Mahoney.___________________________________________________________________________January 6, 2010 From Shoreham, NY:As a former sufferer of IBS, I consider myself stable now after having followed this100-day program, even though I often fell asleep while listening to the hypnotherapy CDs.If you or someone you know suffers with IBS, please take the time to visit this website, view results of the program, and read users' comments and reviews. This is a highly effective treatment for IBS with no risks or side-effects like conventional drugs. January 2, 2010 From Bettybw53 on everydayhealth To all that have IBS.... there IS a brain gut connection and there is something that can help you control it. I have been tremendously helped by Michael Mahoney "gut specific" hypnotherapeutic audio program. I am not associated in any way with this product except to say that it WORKS. There are 4 CD's, 100 days of listening. It is magic how it works. Amazing. I started listening one year ago, for 100 days. I am so much better. I used to have to stop to go to the bathroom on the way to work, no more. I used to have gas and bloating, no more. I used to worry about long car trips, standing in line, where to go after eating out..... the list goes on ... you know. I now have the tools Michael Mahoney talks about and my mind takes over.... and I am better. Amazing. Betty __________________________________January 6, 2010 From Shoreham, NY:As a former sufferer of IBS, I consider myself stable now after having followed this100-day program, even though I often fell asleep while listening to the hypnotherapy CDs.If you or someone you know suffers with IBS, please take the time to visit this website, view results of the program, and read users' comments and reviews. This is a highly effective treatment for IBS with no risks or side-effects like conventional drugs. December 15, 2009 Excerpt of Letter From Jean on Help:No Pain, No Cramping For Over A Year! Hello IBS friends,I have to strongly, strongly recommend to other folks who deal with IBS the IBS Audio Program 100® (Self Hypnosis). It is fantastic and has served me well for over a year now. With the help of your site and the help of the audio program I am symptom-free now. It's truly a blessing.For example: My IBS was so horrible that the summer of 2008 I cancelled my annual summer visit to my sister's in San Diego. And this is the highlight vacation of my entire year, each year.I had read all the suggestions from Heather what really saved my life, literally, was the IBS Audio Self Hypnosis Program. I know stress triggers my symptoms because occasionally still I will get the gentle ache that is the signal that the unlivable symptoms may begin. I can immediately revert back to what I learned on the CDs and work through it in minutes!This past summer of 2009 and on my other short trips, and also here at home, everything is wonderful. No more PAIN. No more cramping. No more eternal bathroom visits.For those mulling over whether the hypnotherapy CDs are worth the cost, I wholeheartedly say YES! WELL WORTH IT!I just wanted to add that I have seen many, many doctors prior to using the CDs and I mentioned your name and recommended your site to my Primary Care doc, my GE doc, and a therapist. The therapist was especially interested and wrote down the info.I wish more professional health care workers knew about you. Kindest regards,Jean


----------



## cookies4marilyn

May 25 From SarahSJ on IBS Group: Hi,I was reading your story and found it similar to mine. I am also new to the site, though I have visited it numerous times throughout the years in dealing with IBS. I have alternating IBS, C dominant. I will be writing about my experience over the past five years, but wanted to reply to your post. First, yoga, AWESOME. I'm glad to hear that you take yoga. Dealing with IBS is the reason that I started practicing... and it had helped tremendously... for awhile. Like with all the other "treatments" the IBS seems to have a way of crawling back in. Also, with IBS C, sometimes the last thing you want to be doing is folding over with your abdomen feeling so full and heavy. I would say definitely stick with yoga even if it does not seem to help. BUT, don't feel bad or discouraged or guilty if you miss some days. If nothing else, it will help keep you feeling grounded and centered and focused when you are dealing with the worst of the IBS. I have had a strong practice for over two years, but have gone through periods where I was not able to practice at all. Do as much as you can. Yoga, unlike some other physical activities will help trigger "energetic points" in the body that help promote relaxation, stimulate circulation/metabolism, and cultivate mind/body connection that gets lost in the frustration of dealing with IBS. Ever say stuff like "I don't feel connected to my body" or "It's like my body isn't listening to me". I know I do. I found that even with the most painful IBS, it's key to recognize that the mind/emotions are directly connected with what is going on in the gut. Yoga helps keep that dialogue going... Even if what your gut is saying is NOT what you want to hear at the time.Also, you mentioned that you are, kind of like I was "at wits end. Ready to try something crazy, like hypnosis"... Well, I did. Let me say that I had never really considered hypno as an option. I was determined to find a "reason" for the abdominal pain, bloating, constipation...I tried every single route I could think of, natropathically and medically...Every diet, every laxative, every oscopy, I saw Gi specialists, I saw cardiologists, obgyn, I tried anti-depressants, all liquid diets, anti candida diets...As I am sure you have tried as well...So when nothing helped and I hit rock bottom, i tried....hypnotherapy. I started out with IBS Audio Program 100 (there is a forum topic on this sight called Cognitive Behavioral Therapy and Hypnosis for IBS that you can check out) And at the same time, I was referred to a clinical hypnotherapist by a friend that I started to see at the same time. I will say that I was a skeptic. I was not what you would consider a spiritual person and I saw hypno as "new age" self help oddity that had nothing to do with me. I was a firm believer that I could "fix" what ever was "wrong" inside me that was causing the IBS, through tests, medicine, treatments and Dr.s visits. I was determined that they would find something that I could treat. But when no one comes up with anything and you are at the end of your rope.... well, I said, I don't have anything to lose.I started with the hypno tapes (CDs), you can buy them online from healthyaudio.com for about 80 bucks and download them immediately. Considering the thousands of dollars I had spent on medical tests, prescriptions, not to mention the other thousands of dollars on supplements, food, vitamins, I thought, another 80 bucks at this point won't make a difference. You listen for 5 different sessions of self-hypno for 100 days. The website has complete information and is very helpful. So far, this is the only thing, along with clinical therapy that has helped. Unfortunately since I was feeling so much better during the course of the program, I stopped midway. I started in June and have been more or less symptom free until a couple months ago... Couldn't figure out why the IBS came back... So I decided to start the program again and this time will see it ALL THE WAY THOUGH. Anyway, long story short... Never despair, even if IBS comes back, you can always make it through...Even if you literally feel like ######.What helps me aside from the hypnoiet: I try just normal/healthy. Avoid most processed foods. Anything fresh and whole, veggies, protein, nuts. If my belly gives me a lot of trouble, I will go elimination/liquid for a couple days, rice protein shakes, etc. Try not to get too caught up on diet as it can drive you crazy and cause more stress on what food is "good" or "bad"Supplements: After going through cupboards of supplements, the ones that I go back to are:Omega 3Magnesium Glycinate (helps keep bowels moving)Probiotics Digestive enzymes with meals.Anyway, just some comments on your post. Yes, do yoga. Wits end? Try hypno. You have nothing to lose... Love,Sarah


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Some Recent feedback - July 29, 2010 From Mary W. in Canada – Excerpts Personal Emails to Healthy Audio in EnglandI placed an order for IBS MP3s… This is the first time I have ordered online to download anything (I am 67 yrs old and just learning to use this new type of purchase method).I am so very happy to have discovered these tapes - I've been struggling with a severe case of IBS for the last 6-8 months, since I returned to Canada from living in England for the last 15 years. The relocation process has been/is very difficult and these tapes are like a miracle for me - the doctors here say there is nothing they can do. When I asked for a referral to a clinical hypnotherapist, my doctor looked at me as if I'd asked for a referral to a Witch Doctor! and said 'we don't do that kind of thing'.Finding Michael Mahoney's website and these IBS hypnotherapy sessions have offered me new hope. But I do want to follow the schedule - and have the Companion Guide as a support for my very patient husband…Thank you so much for your kind words and encouragement!I will soon be coming back to you I am sure, to purchase the Anxiety series - but I want to maximize the benefits of the IBS set for now. I'm amazed at the amount of effect the use of these MP3s for only one week has already had on me...I've had struggles with IBS going on for so long now...it is like a miracle to find myself seeing improvement like this.Thank you! And especially thanks to Michael Mahoney for being who he is and for developing this series of therapeutic tools that return autonomy to people struggling with IBS. I for one am eternally grateful!You may be sure I will tell my doctor - I find myself already planning which printouts from the Internet I am going to take him, some of Michael's interviews are so powerful, and the MP3s themselves are amazing.Many blessings to all of you engaged in this work....Mary W._______July 29, 2010 From Lana G, Canada - Private Email to Healthy Audio in EnglandI really just wanted to write in to say THANK YOU for an amazing program! I completed the IBS audio 100 series less than a week ago, and it has changed my life. I have had extreme issues with IBS since I was diagnosed at 8 years old--22 years ago now. I now have days where I am completely pain-free and I just cannot thank Michael Mahoney enough for his amazing program. I would never have thought that laying down and listening to a CD for half an hour a day could make me feel so much better. Some of the issues that I have had basically all my life are almost completely gone. And I know that I will continue to improve, I'm so excited for my future and doing the things I've been avoiding because of the IBS. Thank you, thank you, thank you!!! Sincerely, Lana G. _______July 27, 2010 From Robin Stanley, Citrus Heights, California, Heather’s Newsletter When IBS Improvements Falter, How to Keep Moving Forward Hello again, Heather. I emailed you several months ago to tell you how much help your Tummy Fiber was in stabilizing me. After several months, however, I had plateaued and was still having up and down days and free-floating anxiety (not necessarily about IBS). Three weeks ago I went back to your website and decided to try the IBS hypnotherapy program CDs on the premise that even if they only helped a little it would be better than nothing. I've been listening to the CDs for two weeks and am pleasantly surprised that, almost from the first day, I started to sleep better and generally am in a better mood. I'm looking forward to more good improvement and again thank you for all that you've done for IBS patients! Robin StanleyCitrus Heights, California


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Here is yet another - I love this program, July 27, 2010 on AmazonFrom BethThis review: IBS Audio Program 100 for Irritable Bowel Syndrome Self-Hypnosis I'm a clinical psychologist and I had terrible IBS. I tried everything and did not tolerate the drugs well. This program rocks! I used it exactly as indicated and it made me feel a million times better. I can eat just about anything now and it also helped me feel more positive about life. Love it!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

*August 21, 2010 From RSQ on IBS Message Board*I finished the program in mid-July, always listened during the day, and fell asleep about 90% of the time. I really don't think that affected the effectiveness of the program because I've felt very well (1 or 2) since around the 80th day of listening. Still watching my diet, but am finding I can eat more of the 'forbidden' foods in moderation. Still haven't tried dairy, except in baked goods. The program was a lifesaver for me!*August 22, 2010 From Gerikat on IBS Message Board*You are absolutely right. I am on my third time around and it gets better and better. For those who say it doesn't work or they cannot be hypnotized...I say you really need to try it more than once. As Marilyn states, sometimes the first couple of times, you psyche is processing other things going on in your life and never gets to the IBS. So, the more often you complete the program (with breaks in between), the better it seems to work. Michael is a genius. What happens is, you start to not have IBS high on your agenda...you do not dwell on it. I used to get up every day and dread the morning, since I am an A, I never knew what to expect. Should I get up earlier in case I can't get out of the bathroom, or will I be plugged and be OK to get on the road? Every damn morning it was sooooo stressful. That is not the case anymore. I rarely think about it. It just does not consume me anymore, and it feels so good. I really feel sorry for those people that pick apart every darn bit of their diet. "Well, I ate this on Tuesday, and a bit of this on Wednesday, but maybe it was that no-no I had on Thursday"...and on and on and on. Their day is spent dissecting what may or may not have caused them grief, when most likely it wasn't much to do with the food. I know that I used to try to figure it out, but you know what...it didn't matter. I could eat the same thing on different days and get different reactions. I stopped trying to figure it out, did the hypno and stopped obsessing about it and I am almost symptom free. If I do have symptoms, they just don't phase me, and they are few and far between, and very mild compared to what they used to be. So, in my opinion instead of needing to be a scientist to figure it all out, as on the Eating board, why not put all the science and all the research (which is not on my body, or your body, by the way), aside for a bit, and try dealing with the mind. They have all this science, and all these theories, and all this protocol they follow, and I really wonder just how much better off they are. By the way, you can fall asleep. It makes no difference. It still works and it's all good!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

September 22, 2010 From Jill Cooper of New Zealand Dear Michael,I have nearly completed a second round of your healthy audio programme for IBS and an > 95% better (yeah). I have made other changes in diet etc. but I believe that your programme had contributed greatly to my recovery. Thank you so much!


----------



## cookies4marilyn

*October 25, 2010 Personal Email From Charlotte T. - Indiana* "By the time I found the IBS 100 Program, I'd been dealing with IBS-D for over ten years! In spite of a wonderful GI doc, of course the only solution, and I use that term loosely, was to medicate, hesitate and pray! Being a therapist for several years, I was so skeptical of this "working" for me! I'd purchased tapes in the past for my patients to use and some for myself so I wasn't real sure this was worth the investment. I couldn't have been more wrong! When the tapes came, I latched onto them like a "lifeline". Incredibly, within a very short period of time, I felt the symptoms subsiding and hope of having a "normal" life returning. Since I had changed nothing else in my treatment regiment prior to their arrival, I knew it was the tapes that made all the difference. I've commented several times to friends and fellow IBSers that I would race back into my burning house to recover those tapes! Yes, I still am symptomatic of IBS and it flares sometimes but most of that is due to my own mistakes. However, thanks to CD's, I now have them on TWO iPods (one for home and one to go, i.e. vacation) and I listen to selected sections almost every day; not because I have to but they are so relaxing. Mike has such a calming voice and who can resist that UK accent! I spoke with Mike once on the phone and his genuine caring came through the tone of his voice. I could tell it was really important to him to learn peoples' lives are being changed though his efforts. He's a very kind, compassionate Brit and I'm grateful his thoughts are more with the consumers than the income. I have to admit, I will frequently refer the program and a couple others of his to my patients who have also reported success. What can I say? Thanks Mike, and your "super-helper" Marilyn, for making a difference in my life!"*Oct 15, 2010 Additional comments from Gerikat*: "... On the weekends when I knew I could relax and did not have to leave the house...guess what? no problems. As soon as Monday rolled around, I could not get out of the bathroom.What stopped this pattern for me was the hypnosis cd's. I very seldom have any issues anymore. I just don't give it much thought. They are reasonably priced, sold right here, and they work wonders for most people."*August 30, 2010 Also from Gerikat:*" I do wish I would have went with the hypno first. I wasted so much time and money on diet, supplements, any new info on the Eating board, etc., and it got me exactly...nowhere. I tried 3 different SF supplements, 4 different probiotics, followed the diet strictly for a long period of time, tweaked the diet a little, and even with all this, every day was a new experience. I was either plugged or frantically trying to find a bathroom. It just was not working for me. I feel and have always felt IBS is more about finding the answers in your emotions/mind/spirit. Oh sure, you can treat the physical symptoms, but do you get to the root? As Michael says in one of his CDs, there was a time when you did not have IBS, and from my perspective, you can get there again. I am one of a few that thinks you can be well again. Not just control symptoms, but be truly well. I don't buy into the research that states you cannot be well. I think that is BS. So, for me, the best results came when I stopped picking apart the diet, stopped buying every product out there that stated it helped symptoms, stopped dwelling, thinking and reading about IBS, and started the hypno CDs. It was the very best thing I could have done for myself. Now, as far as diet goes, I don't leave out much. I follow a very healthy diet, a diet anyone would follow. It is not specific to IBS. I can tell you that my symptoms are few and far between. I just don't give it much thought anymore. I am not freaked out by it now. If I do have an off day, it passes quickly, and the symptoms are very, very mild. So, that is my take on it. I wish you well!" *October 16, 2010 Response from Bermudakate:*ditto!!!! the hypnosis cds are AMAZING. they have changed my life. $90 for something that has completely improved my life for the better is totally worth it.. *October 4 From Dilly in Lincoln, Nebraska*Hang in there. It will help you. It helped me greatly. I have completed it and listen to different CDs [sessions]depending on what I need help with. I think it's great. *Oct 3 From KEM, Mother of 12 year old daughter using IBS Audio Program 60 for Children:* My daughter is also using the hypnotherapy CDs with apparent good effect...personally, I wish we had started the hypno even earlier than we did as it clearly LOWERS the stress level, while the diet change - though helpful! - does have a tendency to ADD to the stress level in its own way, at least while making the switch..." *October 25, 2010 - Update:* "We're continuing with our second round on the [Children&#146;s IBS Audio] program - we're now about 3/4 of the way thru'. Our daughter is basically doing well, in general. Being extremely sensitive in ALL ways, she can get emotionally overwhelmed easily; this happened just recently, but the good news is that diarrhea did NOT follow the incident. That's big to me, because that is how the IBS pattern originally evolved for her&#8230; Thanks for everything&#148;*Another from a previous thread - June 2010From Joding:* I hope the audio 100 program is as successful for you as it was for me. I genuinely feel cured!I'm a 38 year old female from the UK and I completed the 100 days about 3 or 4 weeks ago but started feeling better in the second week, and things have continued to improve. After suffering and struggling and feeling worn down with it all after over 10 years of suffering which was definitely getting worse, I finally gave it a shot, out of desperation really as typically I would have dismissed hypnotherapy by CD as (and I mean no disrespect but this was my starting point) 'mumbo jumbo'. However, I was truly desperate as symptoms had become severe and I really felt soo depressed and debilitated by it. After reading many positive reviews, my feeling was "Why not?" I am soo, so glad I made that decision, it has changed my life. I feel like the real me and I feel happy.I no longer take any medication, my tablets are piled up in the cupboard gathering dust. I have reintroduced pretty much all food types to my diet now, I eat bread freely, including white baguettes! Life is good! The only other thing I have done is I now have Rice milk at home, although when out, and for instance on a week's holiday recently I did have cows milk the entire time, even for cereal and lattes and had no effects at all but I choose to stick with rice milk. I proposed to my partner and even the excitement and stress of the build up to that did not cause a flare up.I would urge anyone and everyone to give it a go. If I'm honest I started the program feeling very doubtful and almost feeling that I was clutching at straws, I'm so glad I saw it through, my guardian angel was guiding me! Michael Mahoney is a legend and I will sing his praises endlessly.So I wish you all the very best, really you shouldn't see this reply as I think the advice is to stay away from the boards and concentrating/thinking about IBS while you complete the program! But if you do, or if this post helps anyone else to buy the program then relax into it and just let go - good luck and here's to a new you in less than 100 days!Jo


----------

